# The Great Pokémon War



## TwilightRealm (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Great Pokémon War*

Well, you know most of my RP's are rubbish, this one MAY be alright...

It all started 21 years ago, in a pokémon dimension, different from the one we know. In this dimension Pokémon live in different settlements, Fire, Ice and Water being the biggest. 22 years ago all Pokémon lived in harmony and peace with each other.
Until a group of water Pokémon started stealing from stalls in the Fire kingdom. Entei and Suicune, leaders of the 3 kingdoms started arguing about this after it had being going on for a long time. It led to fire Pokémon attacking and killling residents of the Water and Ice kingdoms.
Suddenly, a giant war broke out between Entei and the Fire kingdom and Suicune and the Water and Ice kingdoms. But some of the pokemon refused to fight, like Magbys and Poliwags, Charmanders and Squirtles.
This is where Raikou stepped in. He created a portal from the dimension to the human world, and took all the peaceful and quiet Pokémon away. Raikou closed the portal leaving no harm to the Pokémon.
A few weeks ago now, Raikou started to gather up all the remaining electric Pokémon and trained them until they were strong enough to shake the Earth. Raikou opened up the portal and made war against Entei and Suicune...

Thats the plot; Heres the form:

Name:
Gender:
Age:
Type of Pokémon:
Kingdom: (Fire/ Ice Water/ Electric)
Peaceful?: (O/X)

You can have 1 or 2 characters. Simple Really
___________
Now my one...

Name:Scorcher
Gender:Male
Age: 14
Type of Pokémon: Houndoom
Kingdom: Fire
Peaceful?:X

I think I'll have another... Peaceful FTW!


Name:Crunch
Gender:Male
Age:7
Type of Pokémon: Rotom
Kingdom:Electric
Peaceful?: O
___________
Bubbles~Prinplup~Hyper~piplup
Jolt~Jolteon~Brogan_Fire123
Hoxi~Wailord~Shadow_Lugia
Mysti~(CUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE)Baby Vaporeon~Mewtwo
Violet~Pikachu~Darksong
Andrenjo~Latios~iPhillip1

We can now start... Accepting Admissions Still


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Name:Bubbles
Gender: Female
Age: 13 
Type of Pokémon: Prinplup
Kingdom: WATEEEEER
Peaceful?: Well. Funny story.
She didn't want to fight for the water pokemon, as she didnt want to kill anyone. So she asked Raikou if she could help try to stop the fighting.
She is now considered a traitor by the water kingdom.


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

accepted...


----------



## brogan_fire123 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Name: Jolt
Gender: Female
Age: Young, 11 ish.
Type of Pokémon: Jolteon 
Kingdom: Electric
Peaceful?: Yup, ran away from the electric army because she didn't want to fight. Is on the run from Raikou as a theif (Hey, we all need to steal food now and then?) and for abandoning her clan.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Name: Hoxi
Gender: Female
Age: 56
Type of Pokémon: Wailord
Kingdom: Water
Peaceful?: X


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Name: Mysti(because Bubbles is already taken. And I have an Empoleon names Bubbles~)
Gender: Female
Age: 3
Type of Pokémon: A CCCUUUUTTTEEE baby Vaporeon. *goes and finds sprite*
Kingdom: Water, but ran away with bubbles. They are now best friends(may that be allright?).
Peaceful? Yes.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

*Name:* Violet
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 12
*Type of Pokémon:* Pikachu
*Kingdom:* Electric
*Peaceful?:* O


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

*Name:* Cyrano
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 19
*Type of Pokémon:* Granbull
*Kingdom:* Electric
Peaceful?: O


----------



## Philly (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Name:  Andrenjo
Gender:  Male
Age:  25
Type of Pokémon:  Latios
Kingdom:  Dragon, a small faction of the fire kingdom (Is that OK?)
Peaceful?:  Yes, however he can be very warlike when the need arises, but just fights to keep the peace


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Sure, Everyone's accepted. WE CAN START! How awesome?
Phillip, what side is your Pokémon fighting for? Since yours is Fire kingdom and its peaceful?... Anyhow I'll start after I've edited everyone in...
~#~#~#

Scorcher sighed and walked out of the mini mud tent he had worked so hard to make the night before. He yawned. 
"Nyarg..." he muttered. A long stream of water shot passed him and hit the structure. The mud seeped down the side, like wax melting off a candle. sticks and twigs, sliding down the slippy surface. Eventually the whole thing collapsed inwards. Scorchers eyes were in a blaze. He leaped up in the air, unsheathed his claws and without taking in the Pokémon, ripped his claws down it's body. A Female Blastoise was standing there with its arms outstretched and its head turned to one side. Blood was rolling down its face. Behind it, there were two baby Squirtles playing around, squirting each other. Scorcher winced then took in the huge water ball flying towards him. He jumped out of the way. He landed awkwardly, his ankle bent and he fell flat on his stomach. The Blastoise turned around to see if her Squirtles were all right. By the time she turned around to teach Scorcher a lesson, he had limped off into the shadows.
~#~#~#

Crunch floated out of the window to his house and spun round several times, taking in his new dimension. 
"Crunch! I made you Breakfast!" That was Blake, Crunch's 'Adopter', you see, Blake never caught Crunch, he just found him on the floor injured so he took him in until he's better. 
"Wheeheee!" Squeaked Crunch, floating around. Crunchfloated back through the window then flew downstairs. He heard some rattling in another room, so he floated to the door. He opened the door so it was slightly ajar, and peeped in. 
"Crunch!" This was'nt Blake speaking, this was a new voice.
 "We need you Crunch!" Crunch turned around and floated away... A couple of centimeters, then he crashed into a big fluffy white wall. He looked up. A big yellow tiger-like face was staring down at him, it had blue eyes, and three gem like things on its forehead. Crunch screamed and raced downstairs to Blake and his breakfast. 
"I'm not that scary? Am I?" Thought Raikou.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((Mewtwo, thats fine ^^))

Bubbles was eating an Oran berry, when something hard hit her on the head. 
She turned around, to see sniggering Wartortles.
Glaring at them, she threw a Watergun at them.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Mysti went up to Bubbles. "Well, what'dya do tat for?" she said, still having to talk babyish, being only three.


----------



## Philly (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((I am fighting for nobody until I get angry at the Fire kingdom for something that you guys have to do to us.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Cyrano looked around. There wasn't much action at the moment, so he'd have to wait for some. Interaction with others was always nice...


----------



## Darksong (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Violet, training herself with Agility, raced up to Cyrano. She stopped at his side, waving. "Good morning, Cyrano!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Cyrano looked up.

"Good morning Violet! You look sparky today. Did you have a good yesterday?"


----------



## Darksong (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

"I sure did!" She said joyously. "How about you?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

"I'm feeling the same as you," he replied. "What do you think we're going to be doing today?"

He changed the subject glumly. "I wish the war was over."


----------



## Darksong (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Violet nodded. "Me too. It's good for no one." 

She sparked with frustration. "Why must we solve problems with violence instead of reason?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

"I couldn't agree more," growled Cyrano. He turned around and bit a nearby tree.


----------



## Philly (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((BTW this seems like an odd spinnof of Avatar: The Last Airbender.  Any relation from ideas?))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Bubbles patted Mysti on the head and handed her an Oran berry. 
"They threw a rock at my head."


----------



## brogan_fire123 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Nobody had yet noticed the small lonely jolteon sitting in a neraby tree. She was looking down with her big bright eyes and curiously thinking to herself.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Mysti greedily ate the Oran Berry. "Well, fightin's not teh anther!"(Well, fighting's not the answer!) she said. "Look, fwee, a fwiend!" she said, lifting a paw to point at the Jolteon. She went over to it. "Hi! Will you be my fwiend?"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

(o.o I... don't think you're all that geographically close, Mewtwo)

Hoxi was gloomy.
She swam glumly in the rough waves of the sea (judging Water is by that). No one visited or bothered to exchange gossip of any sort. Every day was just the same; she floated, ate, and half-slept. It was a dull life, and she had to suffer through it alone.
Her size was the main repellent. She was one of the tallest Pokemon in existence. Others found her size intimidating, and only she could brave the rough, stormy waves in the deep parts of the sea she resided in. She would've gone closer to shore, if only to talk for a minute or two with a corageous soul, but if she went into shallower water, her sheer height would beach her, and getting her back to the safe water would be a nightmare. If anyone bothered to approach.
She dove underwater and sent out sound waves, listening to the echos to determine what was nearby. She dared to hope for a Gyarados or maybe even another Wailord, but there was nothing. Only prey, and she was too full to hunt them. She saw no point in killing something if it wasn't in battle and you weren't going to eat it.
The Wailord sighed and drifted back up to the surface, watching the Wingull flap above. _What I would give to be you,_ she thought. _Unbound by the petty boundaries that separate land and sea. Unconfined you are, free to roam wherever you wish. And, as far as I can see, you are quite social._
She entered a half-sleep, her awake side boiling with poetic thoughts.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((But- she's a good person, and I'm a good person, so...))


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Crunch floated towards his breakfast. 
"NOM!" Crunch shouted, pushing his face into the food.
"Nom nom nice!" Crunch said.
"It sure is!" Replied Blake eating his own food.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((Well, if we are near the Jolteon...))

Bubbles stepped next to Mysti and hissed a bit. She was a bit wary of unidentified pokemon, Electric, Water or others.


----------



## Philly (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((  Can someone please piss us dragons off?))


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

"Bubbles! Don't be so mean!" replied Mysti. "I'm Mysti. And you are?" she said.


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((@ Iphillip1, Oh yeah it does seem like Avatar. Mah bad. Oh and I'll annoy you. Even though your on my team!))
~@~@~
Scorcher prowled round the side of a rock. He had a limp and a scar on his ear. He noticed a bunch of dragon type Pokémon. He decided to go hang around with them since he thought they were on his side in the war. He stumbled and knocked over a bucket of water one of the Pokémon had collected. A Dragonite turned round and hit Scorcher in the face. Scorcher whined and threw an fire spin at the Dragonite. The Dragonite dodged it but got hit by an ember. It didn't take very nicely to this, Scorcher could see it in his eyes. The Dragonite flew at extreme speed towards Scorcher and smashed him in the chest with its claws. Scorcher layed there, hoping the Dragonite would go away. The Dragonite came to Scorcher and kicked him, Scorchers back slammed against the rock he previously hid behind. Two Houndours saw him laying there, so they dragged him towards the village.

A few minutes later, Scorcher woke up and saw two Houndours staring down at him. He jumped up in suprise and looked around. The Houndours spoke to him but he couldn't hear them, he could only just see them. One of the Houndours gave him an Oran berry, about half a minute later he was back to normal health. Scorcher thought for a bit and then spoke to the Houndours. They nodded and layed down. At that moment; Scorcher decided to become a rebel. He could see the group of Dragons in the distance and put on a faint grin. The Houndours nodded at each other as Scorcher turned around...


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Bubbles pulled a face.
"I didn't say anything..." She muttered, still wary of the Jolteon.


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Crunch wandered out of the door and noticed a buch of Bidoof.
"Hey!" He shouted but the Bidoof just walked away.

((Hey, where's everyone gone?))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Bubbles hissed at the jolteon again. It wasn't moving, just sat there. She wasn't even sure if it was breathing.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((Hey, I never hissed at the Jolteon!))


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

((ZOMG CONTROLLING OTHER PEOPLES CHARACTERS! Awell, could Hyper~Piplup change it, common mistake...I think))

Crunch floated further into the forest searching for something but nothing at the same time. He wanted a friend. He floated off towards a cave and went deeper and deeper. He decided to turn back but he heard that familiar voice again. 
"Come on Crunch, join us, you'll be a great help!"
"Nyaaah!" Crunch replied zooming towards the entrance.
"Heh, He will join us, know he will."


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War*

Damnit. I am so sorry. I've changed it now. 
I was RPing really quickly, so I didn't read what I posted. I do that a lot.
Again, sorry <.<;;;


----------

